
Ask HN: Did the latest macOS update (10.15.4) make trackpad scrolling weird? - _bxg1
My Macbook updated last night and I turned it on this morning to begin work, and suddenly scrolling with two fingers feels like mud. It&#x27;s not just slower overall; it seems like there&#x27;s some extra dampening happening unless you really give it a push. I.e., moving my fingers two centimeters goes <i>more</i> than twice as far as moving them one centimeter. But moving them one centimeter goes a much shorter distance than it used to.<p>I can&#x27;t tell for sure, though, whether it&#x27;s just my imagination. Anybody else experiencing this? It feels horrible and macOS doesn&#x27;t give you any way to tweak scrolling behavior as far as I can tell.
======
_bxg1
For anyone else who comes here, I discovered that you can in fact change the
scrolling speed, it's just buried in the Accessibility menu. Raising it a
notch or two seems to have maybe fixed the problem? It's certainly less
painful. Hard to say whether it's exactly the same as before; it's a very
subjective thing.

Edit: It doesn't fix the problem, it just helps a little with dealing with it.
They must've changed the inertia algorithm; things feel much "heavier" now.
Really upsetting, as scrolling on Macbooks used to be exquisite.

